# Letting your tarantula eat wild house pest cockroaches?



## Tarantuloid (Jun 11, 2012)

Lately I've been having sort of an annoyance with this cockroach that crawls around my work station, I was just minding my business when all of the sudden it crawls right across the screen and all over my stuff.

I wanted to spray it with raid, but the problem is the cockroach is always resting on my expensive illustration equipment. I keep my tarantula at my work station, and I noticed that when it passed by and stood there, my tarantula (while still in her terrarium) was kinda creeping towards it. I've heard it's not safe to feed them outside pest due to disease, but I was just curious.


----------



## Vespula (Jun 11, 2012)

I wouldn't. Who knows what this roach could've been exposed to. For the safety of your tarantula, don't put that bug in the tank.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tarantuloid (Jun 11, 2012)

I definitely won't, I've just heard stories from some people who do, although I figured the American Cockroach might be carrying several things depending on what it came into contact with.


----------



## Vespula (Jun 11, 2012)

Right. Roaches will carry what they come in contact with. Which might not be anything, but why take the chance?


----------



## Tarantuloid (Jun 11, 2012)

True, can tarantulas penetrate superworms too?


----------



## Vespula (Jun 11, 2012)

Tarantuloid said:


> True, can tarantulas penetrate superworms too?


I've seen them eat them on video, but I've never actually fed mine any. They sould do just fine as feeders.


----------



## hamhock 74 (Jun 12, 2012)

All my larger tarantulas get superworm because roachesare illegal up here in Canada, none of them have a problem puncturing the chintin.


----------



## wesker12 (Jun 12, 2012)

Tarantuloid said:


> True, can tarantulas penetrate superworms too?


Tarantulas can pretty much decimate anything smaller then them. Superworms are cake, just be careful because superworms do have strong jaws and can easily take a leg off if given to a smaller juvie/sling.


----------



## Tweak (Jun 12, 2012)

Like everyone else said its not worth the risk but I deffinitely relate to the urge I've had it too with a particularly pesky moth here and there haha you just gotta put the T's safety first


----------



## madamoisele (Jun 12, 2012)

I live alone out in the country, so I feel my personal risk is minimal. I've fed palmetto bugs to my T's before with no adverse effects.  However, I assumed the chance of risk I was taking.


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Jun 12, 2012)

This looks fun. I am going to try both. This might get rid of your roach friend. : )

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eFAgAy2mCOI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=fvwp&NR=1&v=D7wjIObQMBI


----------



## Woochops (Feb 14, 2013)

pesticides may contain retardants to increase molt time, incubation time, metabolism etc. of their intended target (roach)
anything can be seriously affected but roaches exposed to retardants, especially frogs and tarantulas 
if there's already roaches, (esp in an apartment) you can guarantee there's pesticides present. 
i'm not a licensed pesticide applicator but i'm studying horticulture/ urban agriculture


----------



## goodoldneon (Feb 14, 2013)

I wouldn't spray Raid within one hundred yards of your enclosure - in fact, throw it away, the stuff is evil.


----------

